# RUB's?



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi, does anyone on here use the RUB's? I'm thinking about getting some to convert as I am wanting to extend my now very tiny breeding program. I was just wondering how hard it is to turn it into a cage? I'm slightly worried the plastic would be hard to cut through.
Also how do you attach the mesh? and is it on the inside or the outside?

So many questions


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

We don't have the real brand where I live. But I do use lastoc bins. And I couldn't be more happy with them! I have tanks and wire cages as well. I am glad I got these and don't regret it. My dad converted mine with the right tools its easy.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Ive used rubs and b & ns chepo boxes they are all the same and easily converted .... as you can see its all I use:


I tend to use a soldering iron to melt out the spaces in the box and wire mesh from wickes and a glue gun to attach the mesh


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol thats an old pic .... I have about 3 times that amount of boxes now x


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I also use modified sterilite bins, they are just so much lighter & more flexible then glass! I mount mesh on the inside, & use zip tied to hold it in place. I NEED a soldering iron, such a better method, but to make them I've been heating a hot knife to cut the plastic (some shatter under pressure, if you have a flexible kind you can just cut through), then a hot nail held w/pliers to hold the mesh. I have only had 1 chewer, and he went after the zip ties.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a dremel cutting disc to cut out a rectangle on the top. Then cut the mesh to (over)size and drill holes in the right places and attach it with cable ties.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I attach mesh tomy converted plastic boxes using wood and nails. mesh goes on the inside and the wood on the out side. I tried cable ties but mine would chew them all over night


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help, it's definetely the way forward for me as I have plans on dramatically increasing my breeding program. I am thinking about a 'mouse shed' but I'm slightly worried if it might be too cold in winter for them


----------

